# Cormorant roaster



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

If anyone has got one on order or is thinking about getting one you will get excellent support from Johan.

I had a small issue with mine which was quickly identified as the gas safety thermocouple, a new one along with a spare was quickly posted and has now been fitted and roaster is now working perfectly.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I dream of getting one, can't afford the money in one go though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I know It's a lot of money, maybe something for the future.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

No doubt, happy with the gene for now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

@iroko do you have any video during roasting with Cormorant? in bucket list but at the moment learning roasters with popcorn maker ?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

wan said:


> @iroko do you have any video during roasting with Cormorant? in bucket list but at the moment learning roasters with popcorn maker


Unfortunately not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

@wan I haven't got any video, but theirs quite a few video's on youtube.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

iroko said:


> @wan I haven't got any video, but theirs quite a few video's on youtube.


 no problem @iroko


----------

